# Major & minor blues lick all over the fretboard



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This lick is simply using the 6 note "hybrid" scale, where we play both minor third and major 3rd, and it's repeating itself as we go higher and higher. The lick ends with a longer chromatic move, followed by minor third, root note and minor 7th. Simple concept that sounds very cool sometimes!

Just to be clear - this is not an example of using the minor or the major pentatonic together. It’s about using the major pentatonic with the minor 3rd added, to make it more “bluesy”. The minor 3rd is simply a passing note here.


----------

